# Best sponge filter?



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm looking for the best (most efficient) sponge filter design.

I like how the ones with the suction cups look...a little more esthetic:









Versus the Hydro sponge filters:









However, I've heard the Hydro ones are basically one of the best ones on the market.

Anyone have any experience with any sponge filters and have advice?


----------



## invertedclack (Mar 23, 2008)

Personall I like the Unipet Biofilter I. I think the primary reason I like it is the ease with which I can just pull it off its stand in half a second so there is not a lot of debris that stays in the aquarium when I am taking it out for cleanning. I have also tried the elites and the hydros, I just find that they are harder to get out for cleaning without alot of the debris coming off and staying in the tank.

Here is a pic of what I am talking about.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

I prefer the filter max II that Ken sells. You can attach it to any filter, canister or HOB. It is fine enough for breeding shrimp, so its fine for fish. For bigger tanks you can connect them together. I also use them with power heads as the sole source of bio/mech filtration in some of my tanks.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Do you have a link? I've tried looking real quick, but not sure what category it's in.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

FILTER-MAX #2:
FOR AQUARIUMS UP TO 40 GALLONS.
http://kensfish.com/atipondandprefilters.html

I use this on a 29G with a XP2:


----------



## Ebichua (Jun 3, 2008)

I use hydro sponge filters, I don't get a loud noise out of em. Seem to work fine for me


----------



## Brendan Redler (Jun 1, 2008)

I just have a HOB filter that I zip-tied some cut-up filter bag to the intake of. Seems to be pretty good to me. The shrimp like to hang out on it and I don't see a possibility for babies to get sucked in either.

Plus as a result of me having all the "parts" on hand...it was free!


----------



## suaojan (Oct 21, 2006)

Personally, I think Tetra Brilliant Sponge Filter is the best.
However, they are very hard to find here in the U.S.
http://tetra.de/tetra/go/7B598D38A1...ite=6&group_id=470224&group_2_id=17&lang_id=2


----------

